# Para PCX745R Verses Ruger P-345



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

First off, I haven't been shooting for a number of weeks. Also, never go shooting after a full day at work and right after two large cups of coffee. I will admit that I shot the Para twice as much as the Ruger but I know the Ruger way better. This is really all about the Para as it is a new pistol but I wanted to see them side by side to really find out if my first impression of the other Para I had shot was correct. I've included two targets from the Ruger. One from today and the other, the first target I ever shot with it and also the best group. The Para only gets or needs one target.
My over all impression of the Para is that it is an outstanding pistol. The only hicup was with the very first round and it failed to fire and there was no strike on the primer. From that point on it ran perfectly. I can only figure it had to do with a tight gun right out of the box. The trigger pull is a bit stiffer than the Ruger but only because I've installed a light Wolff hammer spring in the Ruger and the break is on the edge of being almost to light. The Ruger absolutely sucked with the stock spring. The over all trigger feel of the Para is better in that there is no after travel, very little take up, and the reset is much shorter. It being an SA pistol as upposed to a DA/SA trigger in the Ruger you would expect that. I may opt for a heavier recoil spring in the Para as the felt recoil is higher compared to the Ruger. All in all I am very pleased with the Para on it's first outing. All targets were shot at a 12 yard distance. As you can see the Para wins hands down.

First ever target from P345:









P-345 Today:









Best target Para PCX745R:


----------

